# Button shooters



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

My latest slingshot acquisitions have been two molded plastic items featuring the fork-top "buttons" for attaching flatbands. Although, one was factory drilled to allow attaching tubes, and came with a short full-loop bandset.

Both were bargain priced on E-bay (less than US$10 for the black one, less than US$5 for the green).

The black one (see photos) is a tad smaller, with an overall height of about 4.5 inches (108mm). Overall width is about 2-⅜ inches (55mm) and fork gap is about 1.5 inches (38mm). It has lovely sculptural curves and lock into the hand well, even though my pinky is left floating in space (or parked on the bottom, as it were).

The green one is about 5-3/8 inches (137mm) in height, 2-½ inches wide (63mm) with a gap of 1-⅝ inches (42mm). It is also quite comfortable.

Neither slingshot gave any indication of slipping or twisting while shooting.

The button forks work well with flats set up OTT, holding the bands securely. The sight line down the bands is completely normal (like a traditional OTT set-up with flat-topped forks) for the black shooter, since its buttons are flat-topped too. The green shooter has much rounder tops, but they don't seem to affect my sight line.

I drilled both shooters with lanyard holes for my peace of mind. That experience left me with the impression that the molding material is just a tad softer than HDPE, but more than adequate in rigidity and abrasion resistance for slingshot use.

I have happily added these shooters to my regular rotation. They are comfy and fun.

These won't replace my current EDC, simply because each has an overall depth of about 1-¼ inches versus the ⅜ to 1/2 I prefer for pocketability. But I could be tempted to risk the immortal Mae West question: "Is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've looked at these - really look like a comfortable shape (and they also do aluminium ones). To my knowledge these are made from ABS (motorcycle crash helmets etc.). Its tough stuff but can break with impact force - a lot of the Ebay guys who sell these often mention they are for children (think that basically means low power only).

Would make an awesome BB shooter though, and great to see the actual size.

Thanks.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Power-Hunting-Shot-Youth-Middle-Age-Popular-Decoration/282459563807?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D21d56207c4e546cd9e4d2b167d476cd1%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D282459563807&_trkparms=pageci%253Aa0a5c884-611b-11e7-b7d3-74dbd1805a3c%257Cparentrq%253A10380a6a15d0ab6bf8dad445fffddc50%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Power-Hunting-Shot-Youth-Middle-Age-Popular-Decoration/282459563807?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D21d56207c4e546cd9e4d2b167d476cd1%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D282459563807&_trkparms=pageci%253Aa0a5c884-611b-11e7-b7d3-74dbd1805a3c%257Cparentrq%253A10380a6a15d0ab6bf8dad445fffddc50%257Ciid%253A1


Although it was a US listing, it looks identical to the green one I have. The vendor was out of black ones when I made my purchase. Hard to beat that price, especially for trying out a new design.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I have the green one, received in a trade.

It is a fun little shooter that feels good and solid in the hand.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Like the video the shooters and the lanyard safety.My kind of shooting.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video, thanks for sharing


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I purchased several of the GREEN ABS types for $3.95 each...SHIPPED!...you can`t beat that!....The ad in eBay was labeled as being an ACRYLIC SLINGSHOT but they are definitely ABS plastic and well made ....There are some rough spots but these imperfections in the pouring can easily be sanded...or polished with a propane torch flame...These are great shooters with light tubes( or 117 bands ) and .177 BB`s....PHIL


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

AZshooter said:


> I purchased several of the GREEN ABS types for $3.95 each...SHIPPED!...you can`t beat that!....The ad in eBay was labeled as being an ACRYLIC SLINGSHOT but they are definitely ABS plastic and well made ....There are some rough spots but these imperfections in the pouring can easily be sanded...or polished with a propane torch flame...These are great shooters with light tubes( or 117 bands ) and .177 BB`s....PHIL


I second that I made several similar experiences and I'm quite happy. Although many of them are going to be gifted.,,


----------

